# Suchfunktion in Access-Formular ?



## pglw (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe folgendes Problem.Ich habe in Access eine Tabelle zum Thema "Literatur" mit mehreren Spalten angelegt (z.B. Autor, Titel, Erscheinungsjahr...). Nun will ich gerne ein Formular erstellen, auf dem man die Möglichkeit hat, diese Tabelle gezielt zu durchsuchen:
also z.B. sollen alle Titel eines bestimmten Autors angezeigt werden oder etwa alle Titel, in denen ein bestimmtes Wort vorkommt.

Daher meine Frage: hat Access eine solch detaillierte Suchfunktion und wenn nicht, weiß jemand wie man eine solche Suche (im Stil der Suche auf tutorials.de) in Access einrichten kann ?

Danke für Euer Bemühen

MfG Simon


----------



## ZeroEnna (30. Dezember 2004)

Also du kannst entweder eine Abfrage erstellen, oder du erstellst eine Seite mit den entsprechenden Eingabefeldern zum suchen.

  Am besten einfach immer die Assistenten benutzen, mit denen gehts am schnellsten.

 Habe noch ein Tutorial dazu gefunden: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146073.html


----------



## pglw (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

Danke für die Antwort. Das Tutorial habe ich auch gefunden, aber leider funktioniert es (zumindest bei mir) nicht. Meine Probleme beginnen dort , wo das textfeld (also das suchfeld) eingefügt wird.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Bezeichnung des Suchfeldes "Firma" und das zugehörige Eingabefeld nennt er txtSuchfeld. Dann geht er zu den Eigenschaften des Listenfeldes und öffnet den SQL-Abfrage-Generator. Dann gibt er bei den Kriterien das Formular, das Suchfeld und Formulare ein. Wofür steht [Formulare] hier?

Dann macht er sich an die Aktualisierung des Listenfeldes. Wofür steht hier "IstAuswahl" ?

Das Suchfeld steht ja dann irgendwo im Formular. Wenn ich dort etwas eintrage, wie löse ich dann die entsprechende Suche aus? Gibt es dort die Möglochkeit einen Button mit "Suche starten" einzubauen?

Vielen Dank 

Simon


----------

